# Rail Joiners?



## mblann (Dec 2, 2014)

Newbie question here, so be gentle. hwell:

I'm planning on buying some Atlas code 55 track. 
See below link:
http://www.trainworld.com/manufacturers/atlas/n-code-55-track-425-straight-6-pcspk-2003/

I'm assuming I need rail joiners for this or no?

If so, plastic or metal? And why?

Thanks in advance!!!

Mark


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

You will need rail joiners. Metal unless you need to isolate into blocks in which case plastic would be needed.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

mblann, chet answered whether or not metal or plastic.
As to the why, you want to conduct electricity through your rails.
From one tail to another.
Metal joiners do this.
As chet mentioned, if you have an area where you do not want to conduct electricity to then you add plastic joiners.

Simply put, metal conducts and plastic does not.

BTW welcome to the forum.


----------



## Featherbedder (Jun 29, 2014)

I suggest that you use Atlas joiners. I got Atlas track and Peco joiners and they were very hard to put on. Then I got the Atlas joiners and life was much easier.


----------



## mblann (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the input!

Lots of good info. Can't wait to get started.

Been wanting to do this for years.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

If you are buying new track, it will always come with enough metal rail joiners already, to connect the pieces together on a layout. But if you are buying used track, it may not include any joiners (depending on if the seller lost or forgot them). 

The new tracks never come with plastic rail joiners, so if you want to isolate a section of track, you would need to buy the plastic joiners separately. 

In general, metal rail joiners are needed to conduct electricity through the rails, from one to another. The plastic, being an insulator, cannot conduct electricity. Plastic joiners therefore, prevent the electrical connection. 

All rail joiners (no matter if metal or plastic) help to line up the rails together mechanically.

Howard


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

mblann said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> Lots of good info. Can't wait to get started.
> 
> Been wanting to do this for years.


You are getting back into it at the right time. For nearly 3 years, Atlas Code 55 N scale stuff (especially turnouts) has been hard to find but now it's ramping back up to decent availability. Hopefully everything is smooth sailing for you!


----------

